# 40ve hard trigger



## vtxphil (Mar 23, 2010)

I know everyone knows about the tough trigger pull on the 40ve. I have had it field stripped
and it looks like to me that there are 3 springs on the trigger mechanism. Which one can be adjusted to 
relieve some of the tension. Also where could i get an exploded view of my pistol?


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

No first hand knowledge of the item for sale but here is a link:

http://www.gunpartscorp.com/catalog/Search.aspx?catid=0&filter=PDF0467


----------

